# Public land buck



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Got out after work on some public close to home. First sit at this proven spot. Right after I get up the tree and settled in. I see two does getting pushed around by a small buck but they would wait for him to catch up. I knew it was going to be a good night as I seen some large tracks heading in. This place was flooded just a few days ago. Half hour before dark this huge bodied eight came in grunting to a 10 yard chip shot. Wasn't going to shoot until I seen his body. Not the biggest rack but I let him have it and watched him crash at forty yards. Did a flip and done. Shot thru the heart. This is my forth public buck from the same spot. Almost the same tree. My old ash tree died and I'm climbing one right behind it.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

He was a fighter. Has several gouges around his neck and his front teeth are knocked out. The teeth could be from the face plant flip he did when he crashed. He crashed hard.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice mature buck, Congratulations


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice shot congratulations.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

congrats nice buck been sitting on some public land my self this year but now rut turning on i went back to my private spots


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good job, congrats.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Big neck on that wide boy. Nice buck. Congratulations.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Big neck on that wide boy. Nice buck. Congratulations.


Yep...he's ready.
Congratulations!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice buck congratulations.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Now that’s getting it done. Public Land beat down. Congratulations!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Congrats on the buck!!! Super Shot!!!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice.
Credit given where credit due.
Public land not so easy


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

nice buck congrats


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job looks like you wouldn’t want to share your spot if it’s produced every year. That is a good buck for the freezer. I’d have done the same thing. Great job


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations my friend.....Rich


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

WTG!!
Nice buck. Lot of chasing the last two days in SE where I hunt


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

